# Aldabra Yearlings



## Justin808 (May 23, 2012)

$1650 is a little out of my price range. If anyone has any up for adoption I would love to bring them to Hawaii. Looking for 2 females and a male. Thank you!


----------



## wellington (May 23, 2012)

You better grab the ones for $1650.00 if they are in good health. They are hard to come by and never seen any cheaper then the price you quoted. They may give you a better price if your buying more then one. One thing to think about. If that price is out of your price range, again, cheapest I have ever seen, do you have the means to properly take care of them, like taking them to a vet if needed. Just asking


----------



## Yvonne G (May 23, 2012)

$1500 is the going price for a hatchling. And you wouldn't know the sex until it got to be over 50lbs. They NEVER come up in the adoptions. There's no problem with finding buyers for them, and folks NEVER offer them for free or for cheap.


----------



## wellington (May 23, 2012)

emysemys said:


> $1500 is the going price for a hatchling. And you wouldn't know the sex until it got to be over 50lbs. They NEVER come up in the adoptions. There's no problem with finding buyers for them, and folks NEVER offer them for free or for cheap.



Where do you find that price? I have only seen $2000.00 for hatchling from breeder and 2100.00 to 2200.00 from some of the retailers. Never came across $1500.00.


----------



## Baoh (May 24, 2012)

To add to what emysemys said, I bought my Alabra tortoises for $1500 each with shipping included.

Maybe a Ferrari and a mega yacht will come up for adoption, too.


----------



## Katherine (May 24, 2012)

I also think the price you've been given is fair and reasonable. These are very large animals that take tremendous effort (and $$$!) to feed and maintain in breeding colonies as adults. I would expect to pay between 1500-2000 for a hatchlings-yearling Aldabra. Goodluck!



 Baoh said:


> Maybe a Ferrari and a mega yacht will come up for adoption, too.


 Someone send me a link to that advert when they do!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (May 24, 2012)

Justin808 said:


> $1650 is a little out of my price range. If anyone has any up for adoption I would love to bring them to Hawaii. Looking for 2 females and a male. Thank you!



 *I have never seen any for adoption that were not in horrible condition. I have seen stress sales that were less, but not often.*


----------



## Justin808 (May 24, 2012)

ALDABRAMAN said:


> Justin808 said:
> 
> 
> > $1650 is a little out of my price range. If anyone has any up for adoption I would love to bring them to Hawaii. Looking for 2 females and a male. Thank you!
> ...



Hello All,

Thanks for your input. I guess I meant adoption..including the fee. heh. I never expected a freebie, no way. Just wanted to see if someone had any leads to private owners rehoming or something. Again, Thanks all. I'll have to pick up my 3. I have a very large living space for them and plan to buy a home soon that will provide much more space. I've been excitedly following your posts for care tips and all aldabraman! Rep vet care is very close as well.


----------

